# Organic cat food



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

My mom works in an organic grocery store [Whole Foods], so naturally, we buy our cats and dog organic food, also. And they love it!
And knowing [most] cat food is good for Hedgehogs, I was wondering if this type of food is good also for them.
Newman's Own Organics. I've seen this on the cat food list you guys have, so I know it's *okay*.
But has anyone had experience with it? To me it looks pretty good, but I just don't want to mess anything up. Because, if we're already buying the food, thats one less thing I should have to worry about.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Newmans tends to be on the higher side for fat. I've used it (just swapped it out for by nature organics this last mix). Its kibble size is nice and my hedgehogs like it.

I believe they carry Pet Promise (think I bought some there once) and I use this brand and again my hedgehogs love it.

For the most part,look for a low fat (12% or lower) food with a good protein content. Chances are you will find plenty in Whole Foods. Also look through the list Reaper has posted that is pinned to the diet section. You'll surely find some of those around.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i currently use newmans own organics and my cat and hedgehog both seem to enjoy it very much!


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got my Hedgehog, Sonny, last night  
But yea, he actually took to eating [and everyone and everything else] a lot faster than expected! He loves the food too, but I'm going to try to keep a variety of food going just so he doesn't get sick of it.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you still feeding the food he was eating before?


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

yes I am, it is mixed in like the Breeder told me to do


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Had to ask. Not everyone does. They don't usually get sick of one food, in fact they sometimes get where they won't try anything else if you feed a limited variety. And should a food become unavailable or changes its formulation you sometimes can end up with a hedgehog that goes on a hunger strike.


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh that is very good to know. Because like I said earlier, we buy this food anyway because of our cats, so I figured that as long as we have it, you know?
But I am doing the transition thing, mixing his old food in with his new food. But it's funny, because he is choosing to eat his new food instead of the old kind. Maybe he's just abnormal! Haha <3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably not abnormal, there are plenty that will eat anything, but you'll hear people talk about how picky theirs are. Its always good to promote that eating anything type behavior. It makes it so much easier should you need to give a new food.


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

Of course!


(and I just kidding about the abnormal part, we just call all our pets that because they are strange and silly all the time, hehe)


----------

